# Worlds sexiest digital watch?



## Mac

I'm thinking of taking a dip into the digital pond but know next to nothing about whats on offer so I thought I'd ask the question in the hope it would also give me a good idea as to whats out there?

I want something sleek and sexy with a good WR.
Not too big but tough and with a cool display?

What's your thoughts on which digital watch (LCD or LED) is the sleekest, classiest, sexiest there is out there?

And of course pics please:-!

Ta,

Mac.


----------



## gloster

There is a huge variety. What price range? Do you want something vintage or current? Something funky looking or classic?

That said, here are some of my thoughts:

The Ventura V-Tech Sigma (no longer made, must find on auction for big bucks)










The Seiko Spirit (only available in Asia or through an importer)










The Ammon Agent (no longer available except at auction)


----------



## kiwidj

I think Casio's G-Shock's new G-Lide models are pretty sweet looking. Particularly the new GLX and GLS range. :-!

http://product-search.casio.jp/wat/g-shock/history_result.php?page=120&sort=1&view=1&f_y=&f_m=&t_y=&t_m=&pr1=&pr2=&type=&wa=&so=&mo=&md=&func_s=&sbrand=a%3A0%3A%7B%7D&theme1=a%3A1%3A%7Bi%3A32%3Bs%3A2%3A%2232%22%3B%7D&theme2=a%3A0%3A%7B%7D&func=a%3A0%3A%7B%7D&case=a%3A0%3A%7B%7D


----------



## Sean779

To me it's this one, another Ventura. Simple, elegant.


----------



## ronalddheld

Maybe the V-tec series, but I would vote for the TAG Microtimer.


----------



## Mac

Thanks,

I'm not sure about the price range:-s

If it's only a casual watch then around £100 gbp but if it's a truly awesome piece and worth it I'd pay a lot more, perhaps up to £1,000 gbp?

It depends on what grabs me and how much it grabs me.

Not into G shocks or at least ot those suggested, I'm looking for something alittle more "classy" and perhaps less "plastic" looking?

I love that Ventura V-Tec Sigma but why is it that every time I see a watch I like it turns out to be either discontinued or rare etc?
Do tey still make any other V-Tec's i.e Alpha or Zeta etc?

Thanks so far:thanks

Mac.


----------



## gloster

Mac said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I love that Ventura V-Tec Sigma but why is it that every time I see a watch I like it turns out to be either discontinued or rare etc?
> Do tey still make any other V-Tec's i.e Alpha or Zeta etc?
> 
> Thanks so far:thanks
> 
> Mac.


Unfortunately your bad luck continues, Ventura is out of business (although the brand name was purchased) and none of them are currently produced.


----------



## Gilius

great and "sexy" is this:

http://www.70s-watches.com/a_to_m/yjunga.html


----------



## gloster

OK, here's one that is currently produced and available for anywhere between $300 and $500 depending on source. The Rosendahl Watch III (43232)


----------



## Isthmus

There was a really cool digital watch that was posted here sometime ago, which I can no longer remember where it is. On of the guys here has it. It is a minimalistic square design with no visible buttons and what looks like wire lugs. It is a stunning piece from a styling POV, even if it is equally simple from a movement POV. Maybe someone will remember what it was.


----------



## Mac

gloster said:


> OK, here's one that is currently produced and available for anywhere between $300 and $500 depending on source. The Rosendahl Watch III (43232)


Ooooh that's nice!


----------



## NotJayKay

gloster said:


> OK, here's one that is currently produced and available for anywhere between $300 and $500 depending on source. The Rosendahl Watch III (43232)


Holy crap I want one.


----------



## gloster

And now for something over the top....a $5,000 diamond bezel, sapphire crystal, rubber strap Gucci 114


----------



## OnTimeGabe

Isthmus said:


> There was a really cool digital watch that was posted here sometime ago, which I can no longer remember where it is. On of the guys here has it. It is a minimalistic square design with no visible buttons and what looks like wire lugs. It is a stunning piece from a styling POV, even if it is equally simple from a movement POV. Maybe someone will remember what it was.


Was it this one?

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=199548


----------



## rt19

It's not a traditional digital, but it fits the bill, otherwise, the Storm Mk 2 Circuit:


----------



## Isthmus

OnTimeGabe said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=199548


Yes Sir that was it. Here is a partial quote of your post from that thread showing the watches, so that others don't have to go off the thread:



OnTimeGabe said:


> http://charlesandmarie.com/lifestyle-gems/quintessentials/tragically-hip/details/product/michael-young-pxr-6-steel/?tx_ttproducts_pi1%5BbackPID%5D=301


These Michael Young PXR-6 Digitals are easily the most handsome digital watches I have ever seen, even is all they do is tell time.


----------



## Isthmus

I went to the michael Young website (http://www.michael-young.com/) and found the full range of his watches. First are the PXR-5's from 2006:










and then the full Range of the PXR-6 from 2008:










The difference between the PXR-5 and PXR-6 is that the PXR-6 adds waterproofing, new buttons and an improved blue night light, to the same minimalist look and more or less the same functionality/detailing - day/date, adjustable one-inch wide velcro strap (black is standard, others are available) and a stainless steel, black or gold casing in brushed or polished finishes.

Here is a wrist shot:










Nice huh?


----------



## gloster

I really like the PXR off-wrist. But on wrist, I don't like how the wrist shows through.


----------



## om-4

Maybe a Seiko Wired, digital tuna.










model AGWH013
This was model 13. There are aparently about 20 to choose from.


----------



## kleptoix

gloster said:


> OK, here's one that is currently produced and available for anywhere between $300 and $500 depending on source. The Rosendahl Watch III (43232)


Thats one sexy looking watch :-!


----------



## SmartUK

I'd say it all rather depends on who's wearing it... ;-)


----------



## Jeff_C

I like that A LOT!


----------



## kiwidj

http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/5735/gp06sei060724inkw01.jpg


----------



## gloster

Kiwi -- that's still a concept, not a product right? Play with my hopes and dreams like that...mutter mutter


----------



## Isthmus

I've tried this seiko on at Macy's here in NYC. also the prior one that had the sideways display that allowed you to pick the font:










both watches were huge and rigidly uncomfortable. the technology sure was cool though.


----------



## noodlebike

Just bought these two for next to nothing, could not resist...!!!! Something _*"Battlestar Galactica"*_ about them :-!


----------



## Joakim Agren

Most of the ones in this thread are fragile pieces, if you want something sexy as hell and classy and elegant and.... but at the same time though and High WR then there can only be one and that is the aweseom MRG-1100 Frogman from 1999 so it is not produced anymore and is very hadr to get and also it is very expensive perhaps $1000. But as said it is one hell of a watch  :










Picture borrowed by Queen6


----------



## Chascomm

Sexiest? :think:

Well wearing this one makes me feel like Isaac Hayes. Does that count?










:-d


----------



## BabyJoe

My brother has this one:


----------



## gloster

BabyJoe said:


> My brother has this one:


That's another version of the Rosendahl Watch.


----------



## Isthmus

Chascomm said:


> Sexiest? :think:
> 
> Well wearing this one makes me feel like Isaac Hayes. Does that count?


Yeah! I can dig it...


----------



## MINIDriver

I am a huge digital watch fan. I have a few interesting pieces to show here....Pics coming up later today.


----------



## dsarch21

I have to say, I tend to stick to the vintage digitals,
here are my two:
Tissot New Timer and
Fortis LCD (cause sometimes you just need to wear a gold watch!)


----------



## MINIDriver

Here is mine:


----------



## WatchTimes

Everyone has missed it

*Sjöö-Sandström UTC Ocean Extreme Black

*These are not my pic, they belong to a member of another forums
who was lucky enough to get one and kind enough to keep helping me
in my search for one. The Black version was very limited and its also known as The Swedish Black Knight.

It comes to life when you activate it.

Sorry for the crappy pic of it on but the owner said its hard to get a good pic.


----------



## ronalddheld

Nice, I wish I owned the all black model.


----------



## Queen6

JYogi said:


> Everyone has missed it
> 
> *Sjöö-Sandström UTC Ocean Extreme Black
> 
> *These are not my pic, they belong to a member of another forums
> who was lucky enough to get one and kind enough to keep helping me
> in my search for one. The Black version was very limited and its also known as The Swedish Black Knight.
> 
> It comes to life when you activate it.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic of it on but the owner said its hard to get a good pic.


+1 A true HEQ digital

Q-6


----------



## WatchTimes

I have been searching for *Sjöö-Sandström UTC Ocean Extreme Black
*for about 9 mths now with no luck 

VERY limited and very hard to find.

If anyone sees one and doesnt want it LET ME KNOW!

They aren't cheap!


----------



## Queen6

JYogi said:


> I have been searching for *Sjöö-Sandström UTC Ocean Extreme Black
> *for about 9 mths now with no luck
> 
> VERY limited and very hard to find.
> 
> If anyone sees one and doesnt want it LET ME KNOW!
> 
> They aren't cheap!


That would be two of us then :-d

As you say very rare & very expensive :-(

Q-6


----------



## ronalddheld

No question about it.


----------



## MINIDriver

Here are my "sexy" digital watches...(Full reviews of each coming up soon):

MINI Motion digital watch with "flip" display. Designed by Ives Behar exclusively for BMW/MINI in 2003 (SS case around 37-38mm):










Citizen Ana-Digi Temp JG2081-57E with the Cal. 8988 movement (40mm SS case):










Junghans Mega 1000 Atomic Radio Controlled Digital Watch (Negative display version, 41mm SS case, sapphire glass):



















I recently purchased the Citizen Ana-Digi and the Junghans Mega 1000. I am well pleased with both. All 3 of these watches get a fair amount of wrist time and are highly recommended to LCD/LED/Radio Controlled watch buffs.

Would could have taught that you can still have a sexy looking, classy and dressy digital watch that doesn't have to look like a G-Shock?


----------



## MINIDriver

Sean779 said:


> To me it's this one, another Ventura. Simple, elegant.


It is a nice watch but the side case extensions and crown don't work for me....


----------



## MINIDriver

gloster said:


> There is a huge variety. What price range? Do you want something vintage or current? Something funky looking or classic?
> 
> That said, here are some of my thoughts:
> 
> The Ventura V-Tech Sigma (no longer made, must find on auction for big bucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seiko Spirit (only available in Asia or through an importer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ammon Agent (no longer available except at auction)


I think Seiko missed a great opportunity in the Seiko Spirit case design. No doubt, an excellent watch. But it looks like a $20 "nostalgia" Casio LCD watch, not a $250 timepiece. I would not mind owning it, but aside from its Radio Controlled properties it doesn't exude anything truly special about it.


----------



## MINIDriver

Joakim Agren said:


> Most of the ones in this thread are fragile pieces, if you want something sexy as hell and classy and elegant and.... but at the same time though and High WR then there can only be one and that is the aweseom MRG-1100 Frogman from 1999 so it is not produced anymore and is very hadr to get and also it is very expensive perhaps $1000. But as said it is one hell of a watch  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture borrowed by Queen6


I'll be very honest. As much as I like digital watches in general, G-Shocks simply do nothing for me. I know they are tough and nearly indestructible. But they give way too much in the aesthetics department to accomplish that very end. The only G-Shock I could see myself wearing is the 6-Band Radio Controlled top of the line model, but Casio wants $500 for it. No way I will pay that much for a Casio, even if it is made in solid gold and diamonds:-d And sorry to burst your bubble, but that vintage frogman looks tacky as hell and certainly doesn't look like a $1K watch. Maybe $200 tops...

I don't consider myself to be very tough on my watches, so the idea of a watch that can be dropped X number of feet simply doesn't hold any appeal to me. Oh and I don't dive either.

If I ever do a Casio digital, I most likely will pick a model from their better looking (Albeit not as "tough") Edifice lineup.:-!


----------



## towrist

tokyo flash?


----------



## Isthmus

I have the same issue with g-shocks (great watches but I just can't get past the styling). still I give them the respect they are due. don't forget that one man's ugly betty is another man's mona lisa.


----------



## MINIDriver

towrist said:


> tokyo flash?


They have some pretty neat stuff. Some other over the top. Overall, nice digital watches for someone looking for a very unique piece both in design and functionality.


----------



## MINIDriver

Isthmus said:


> I have the same issue with g-shocks (great watches but I just can't get past the styling). still I give them the respect they are due. don't forget that one man's ugly betty is another man's mona lisa.


Agreed. Variety is indeed the spice of life:-! G-Shocks are not my cup of tea but there are other Casios that I would not mind wearing in my wrist at all.b-)


----------



## NCAR

Phosphor watch

http://www.phosphorwatches.com/phosphorwatches/watches.html


----------



## gloster

NCAR said:


> Phosphor watch


Wish they would take out the mechanical movement and add some basic digital functions.


----------



## midshipman01

Isthmus said:


> Here is a wrist shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice huh?


This was just too cool to pass up. Ordered 10 minutes ago. Nice find.


----------



## Gilius

MINIDriver said:


> Here are my "sexy" digital watches...(Full reviews of each coming up soon):
> 
> MINI Motion digital watch with "flip" display. Designed by Ives Behar exclusively for BMW/MINI in 2003 (SS case around 37-38mm):


you have this,i have other :


----------



## gloster

MINIDriver said:


> I think Seiko missed a great opportunity in the Seiko Spirit case design. No doubt, an excellent watch. But it looks like a $20 "nostalgia" Casio LCD watch, not a $250 timepiece. I would not mind owning it, but aside from its Radio Controlled properties it doesn't exude anything truly special about it.


I agree on the Seiko Spirit case design. It does not break any new ground. Because of that, I'm not interested in purchasing it. However, I do think the build quality is apparent and gives it a "more than $20 look".

Most non-WIS would not even notice the watch. I believe if you pointed the watch out to them and they did not notice the brand, they would guess it was more than $20, but much less than $250, perhaps a non-Wis would guess $75 IMHO


----------



## MINIDriver

Gilius said:


> you have this,i have other :


Nice!

I do not think that watch was sold by US MINI dealerships. I would be very interested to get it.

Looks nice! Thanks!:thanks


----------



## Isthmus

please post a review when you get it.


----------



## dualtime

Mechanical? I don't think so. Quartz analog.


----------



## BenL

I like the Pathfinders a lot. The new PAW1300 is relatively smaller/slimmer.


----------



## 2manywatchez

If you want the sexiest LCD, you've got to go right to the source: vintage GP.

The Girard Perregaux Casquette is, in my book, the hands-down winner of that award!


















I don't think I'll lay out the cash to actually own one, but I certainly hope I get to wear one around for a day before I go! 

Photos borrowed with thanks.


----------



## ronalddheld

How much do they go for, now?


----------



## 2manywatchez

ronalddheld said:


> How much do they go for, now?


Last one I saw sell was listed at 3,000 Euro (about US$4,000). A quick seach shows one on the 'bay from Singapore listed as "buy it now" at EUR 4,500 (about $8,800)!!!!


----------



## Queen6

2manywatchez said:


> If you want the sexiest LCD, you've got to go right to the source: vintage GP.
> 
> The Girard Perregaux Casquette is, in my book, the hands-down winner of that award!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll lay out the cash to actually own one, but I certainly hope I get to wear one around for a day before I go!
> 
> Photos borrowed with thanks.


+1 a watch I hope to find in a dusty shelf one day. I did think I had found one in Doha, in the Souq (market) only it turned out to be a poor look alike, ironically from the same period. I still may go back and pick it up, for a laugh.

My one LED - MAJESTYK -Seriously Blue









Q-6


----------



## ronalddheld

Too much for me.


----------



## dctokyo

How about this one that I owned
The PRX-2000T-7JF

http://mygshock.com/2009/02/19/new-protrek-prx-2000t-from-casio-japan/


----------



## Ernie Romers

What about *Phosphor* using the innovative e-ink technology?
























Related link: www.phosphorwatches.com


----------



## MINIDriver

Watchuseek Admin said:


> What about *Phosphor* using the innovative e-ink technology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related link: www.phosphorwatches.com


Why, oh why did you show me that?o|:-d


----------



## tursty

I think this is the sexiest and cheapest one you need 

http://www.budgetgadgets.com/stamp-style-watch-p-2573.html

http://www.budgetgadgets.com/stamp-style-watch-p-2573.html:-


----------



## trn

Cool watch, i'm going to have to buy one (once they aren't sold out of the leather band version.)



Watchuseek Admin said:


> What about *Phosphor* using the innovative e-ink technology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related link: www.phosphorwatches.com


----------



## ronalddheld

What is it?


----------



## ufc75

gloster said:


> OK, here's one that is currently produced and available for anywhere between $300 and $500 depending on source. The Rosendahl Watch III (43232)


Got this baby, it's coming soon! :-!


----------



## ronalddheld

What functions does it have? What is its movement? How accurate is it?


----------



## ufc75

ronalddheld said:


> What functions does it have? What is its movement? How accurate is it?


http://www.rosendahl-watches.com/Default.aspx?ID=2354&ProductID=Datasheet15


----------



## rabul

ufc75 said:


> http://www.rosendahl-watches.com/Default.aspx?ID=2354&ProductID=Datasheet15


i have the 3101, same watch design but in plastic case, i believe it has the same module, it has no function at all but time and date.

the design is fantastic, mine's broken now (looking for a spare case, anyone?), the only drawback is the lack of backlight. you practically cannot tell the time if you're outside with the sun's setting.

i reccommend the positive display.

cheers!


----------



## gloster

ufc, great! Please post wrist shots when you get it.


----------



## tursty

ok, it's there now, something wrong the other day


----------



## ronalddheld

No backlight rules that line of watches out.


----------



## ufc75

gloster said:


> ufc, great! Please post wrist shots when you get it.


Here we go. Very comfortable, nice slick design. Bead blasted finish. When you hold the watch you get that quality feeling. I have 7" wrist.


----------



## gloster

UFC,

Thanks for the pictures; that watch absolutely rocks! Now the trick is to convince my wife I must have it. o|


----------



## Coler

ufc75 said:


> Here we go. Very comfortable, nice slick design. Bead blasted finish. When you hold the watch you get that quality feeling. I have 7" wrist.


Hoo boy. Do I not like that 

I might go for it on the black rubber...but looks great on the bracelet.


----------



## 3base

my fantasy, I wish it was real (well, the one on the right at least)!!!!


----------



## ronalddheld

I have the one on the left and Want the one on the right.


----------



## 2manywatchez

That looks like some kind of sci-fi restraining device!


----------



## Apollo

Let's bring some new life in this thread.. more cool digitals plse!

I like this Rosendahl Watch No. V a lot. 


And this K&Bros Lifetime is no sexy at all but it's so basic that it's fun to have. All silicone galore.


----------



## Mac

Oooh I like that Rosendahl V a lot! How much are they then and where do you get them from?


----------



## J.D.B.

It's a toss-up between this old Arnette or the Starcke.....I'll re-take the pix once I get a bit more tan......
Josh


----------



## Apollo

Mac said:


> Oooh I like that Rosendahl V a lot! How much are they then and where do you get them from?


They are around € 200 and sometimes available at Amazon also. You can do a dealer search at www.rosendahl.com.


----------



## Apollo

Who said that digitals can't be sexy?! 

Nooka Zem





Void Digitale




Also in sort of analog version.



I think the Rosendahl is one of the best examples, the Watch III is so cool that I am thinking of buying it. I like the minimalistic looks and attention to detail a lot.


----------



## Tictocdoc

3base said:


> my fantasy, I wish it was real (well, the one on the right at least)!!!!


What exatly is that supposed to be. It looks awesome like it came straight from "THE FUTURE"......


----------



## chessplayer

wow the v-tech sigma is so james bond awesome.


----------



## AaaVee

My vote - Rosendahl Watch V ;-)





































More photos here ->
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-unboxing-mini-review-picture-heavy-433042.html


----------



## Mac

Love that!

Is the strap blue or black? It looks blue on some of your review pics and black on other?

How much?

Cheers :-!


----------



## Kaiser T

Wow.......never saw a watch as beautiful as the Rosendahl. Absolutely stunning. G-Shocks seem like Neanderthals :think:


----------



## ronalddheld

It has no backlight? How comfortable is the strap?


----------



## gloster

ronalddheld said:


> It has no backlight? How comfortable is the strap?


Ronald, you hit the nail on the head for me. I love the watch and just really wish it had a light. Also, I would prefer a bracelet.


----------



## Gilius

4 AaaVee - great watch!!!!:-!


----------



## 2manywatchez

Can't count Ventura out now that they are back. Picked this one up recently and am loving it. Sleek and very functional. Doing everything with the one wheel controller is pretty cool.


----------



## ronalddheld

gloster I have to agree. Is it possible to get a third party bracelet that will fit?


----------



## AaaVee

Mac said:


> Love that!
> 
> Is the strap blue or black? It looks blue on some of your review pics and black on other?
> 
> How much?
> 
> Cheers :-!


Thanks! ;-)
It's black & around $300.


----------



## AaaVee

ronalddheld said:


> It has no backlight? How comfortable is the strap?


No, there isn't backlight, that's really strange :think:
Strap comfort is OK, I really like how strap mechanism works :-!


----------



## aksnc30

3base said:


> my fantasy, I wish it was real (well, the one on the right at least)!!!!


what is the one on the left in the top picture?


----------



## gloster

aksnc30 said:


> what is the one on the left in the top picture?


It is the Seiko STP005. It was a limited edition tribute to Final Fantasy.


----------



## ronalddheld

Would not mind having the one on the right.


----------



## Fuzzcraft

Casio WV-M401DE-7ER



















And its sibling, the WV-M400DE-7ER


----------



## BA1970

*Really like that Seiko Spirit.*

|>



gloster said:


> There is a huge variety. What price range? Do you want something vintage or current? Something funky looking or classic?
> 
> That said, here are some of my thoughts:
> 
> The Ventura V-Tech Sigma (no longer made, must find on auction for big bucks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seiko Spirit (only available in Asia or through an importer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ammon Agent (no longer available except at auction)


----------



## Marco

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xevious

The one on the left was made... and it sold out within weeks. MSRP was $200 USD.
I've not seen one in person, but I've heard they feel very ordinary. Definitely not a "solid" watch.
And now, they're commanding some serious money. For at least several months a guy on eBay has been trying to get over $900 for his. I saw a used example go for over $500. Crazy!

For me, the Rosendahl V is the sexiest... but for the most practical sexy watch, it has to be the Seiko SDGA001:








_(image borrowed from member GX9901)_


----------



## ronalddheld

I find it hard to believe the FF watch would go for that much.


----------



## Tudor

Kaiser T said:


> Wow.......never saw a watch as beautiful as the Rosendahl. Absolutely stunning. G-Shocks seem like Neanderthals :think:


You should notice Vestal Dolby Metal (silver or black version). Also very nice looking watch.


----------



## Wally79

Look like Vestal got major flaw (for a digital) no 24 hour time.


----------



## Tudor

Wally79 said:


> Look like Vestal got major flaw (for a digital) no 24 hour time.


Don't think is a major flow. I like more this screen. In Europe we say let's meet at 4 o'clock. I didn't hear let's meet at 16 o'clock. 4P sounds better than 16. And Vestal is not intended for military purposes. Is an urban watch that fits jeans or even a casual suit.


----------



## Reno

Not sure if they're the sexiest, but I'll throw my two *LIP*s in the battle :

"Type A"















"Mach 2000" *LED*


----------



## beany_bot

Surely the Devon Tread must be up there.


----------



## stockae92

Apollo said:


> Let's bring some new life in this thread.. more cool digitals plse!
> 
> I like this Rosendahl Watch No. V a lot.


Man! I want one these!


----------

